
Create diagrams in the browser - gpsarakis
https://www.draw.io/
======
davidjgraph
While we're getting free publicity, I'd just like to point out the Dropbox
integrated version we launched this month
[https://db.draw.io](https://db.draw.io). The www site can either be launched
stand-alone or link up with your Google Drive. The db sub-domain is the same
idea with Dropbox.

Currently in progress are improved PDF export using PhantomJS to do SVG->PDF,
first beta of the Visio importer and a Chrome Packaged App of it.

Feature requests always welcome, but here [1] please.

[1]
[https://jgraph.freshdesk.com/categories/27298/forums/107935](https://jgraph.freshdesk.com/categories/27298/forums/107935)

~~~
jnardiello
I'm surprised to see this on HN frontpage only now. I found this tool quite a
while back and since then has been my main diagraming tool. Keep up the
excellent work.

------
scottfr
I use the underlying product [1] for a graphical online simulation and
modeling program [2].

It really is a top notch diagramming library for JavaScript. It is very
customizable and they support it back all they way to IE 6. When I was looking
for something in this space a few years ago to build Insight Maker, it was the
only thing that was flexible enough for my needs.

[1] MxGraph -
[http://www.jgraph.com/mxgraph.html](http://www.jgraph.com/mxgraph.html) [2]
Insight Maker - [http://InsightMaker.com](http://InsightMaker.com)

------
CamperBob2
Very nice, lots of symbols. I was going to ask if it could do electronic
schematics and block diagrams, but then I noticed the "More shapes" menu.

Looks like a much more powerful tool than the equivalent (free) version of
Lucid Charts that others are evangelizing.

~~~
Squonk42
Very nice for electric/electronic/logic diagrams!

Is there a way to connect elements (logic gates, transistors, etc.) inputs to
outputs with auto-routing wires?

~~~
davidjgraph
draw.io started life as one of the examples for mxGraph [1] and we've got a
pile of stubly different behaviours available, it's just extremely tricky to
expose any great number of without making the UI crap.

Do you mean something like [2]?

[1]
[http://jgraph.github.io/mxgraph/javascript/index.html](http://jgraph.github.io/mxgraph/javascript/index.html)

[2]
[http://jgraph.github.io/mxgraph/javascript/examples/wires.ht...](http://jgraph.github.io/mxgraph/javascript/examples/wires.html)

------
gren
This is cool. Unfortunately I think it miss something important: the way to
change the rendering style (see for instance
[http://www.websequencediagrams.com/](http://www.websequencediagrams.com/) ).

Such aesthetic feature is significant IMO,.. I tend to always make my schema
myself with Inkscape because most software missed that "post-processing"
touch.

~~~
davidjgraph
We did a theming option (i.e. one click to style everything), but removed it.
It has been mentioned a lot, we'll stick it back in.

------
txutxu
Feature request: do not place selected items in the top-left corner as soon as
they are selected.

Select the shape, and then place it with a click (is like most diagram
software works, and as people is used too).

~~~
ChrisClark
You can drag them out of the toolbox directly to the position you'd like.

~~~
jasonkostempski
Holding the mouse down is needless strain on the hand. I don't do much drawing
on the computer but when I do my mouse hand can start hurting after 15
minutes. Any little bit of relief is welcome. Both methods can be supported at
the same time.

------
nadaviv
For simple UML diagrams, I really like [http://yuml.me/](http://yuml.me/). It
has a simple textual notation, very easy and quick to use and the diagrams
looks pretty neat.

~~~
darkFunction
I love yUML, and implemented a tool to generate yUML code from objective-c.
[https://github.com/darkFunction/DFGrok](https://github.com/darkFunction/DFGrok)

------
gpsarakis
Just to clarify: I am not the creator of this app, just came across it while
searching how to create simple diagrams and thought it might be helpful
sharing it.

------
Navarr
Is it weird that the first thing I thought when I opened this up was

"Woah.. this looks like Google"

~~~
davidjgraph
No, we straight out ripped off the Google Docs LAF. And yes, we went to
lengths to ask permission from a lot of Googlers.

The idea with draw.io isn't too be innovative in certain areas, this is one of
them. To create a completely free tool we have to be brutal as to where to
apply resources.

~~~
unwind
Whoa, first time I see a TLA for
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Look_and_feel](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Look_and_feel)!
I guess that just proves I'm not a designer. :) This is looking good, so good
call in that ripping.

------
LogicX
We just came across this a few days ago and evaluated its use for a new
project. Instead for our needs we're moving forward with
[http://www.mindmup.com](http://www.mindmup.com) Certainly they're not
directly comparable, as mindmup is a mindmapping tool, but depending what
you're attempting to diagram and what your needs are, mindmup so far seems
pretty awesome - all the front-end and back-end code is MIT licensed in github
which was a huge plus.

~~~
F_J_H
Any chance you looked at Mind Meister (www.mindmeister.com)?

If so, was wondering if you found any big differences in
functionality/features over mindmup.

------
zenocon
Awesome -- finally an online (supposedly free) alternative to Gliffy!

~~~
progx
When i look at the price for licensing mxGraph, i did not think that it will
be free forever. Or possible they will add some Pro-Function to draw.io.

~~~
davidjgraph
No, it's been free since 2010 and will stay that way. It's our primary
marketing tool for the underlying library.

------
rtpg
I use visio a lot , and this actually seems to hit a lot of the points I like
about visio (namely not being way too frustrating to use like dia is).

Absolutely need keyboard shortcuts though

------
iconfinder
Nice to see Draw.io using our API for images :-)

~~~
davidjgraph
And superb service it is too, the 301 to https did catch us out though.

Top idea we've had for a feature is the ability to include our own icons in
the global search, but with priority.

Alternatively, we could just add them to your system :).

------
truncate
What is the UI library (for menu, toolbar, accordion..) being used here? I
tried to look into source, couldn't figure out.

~~~
davidjgraph
The diagramming part and UI around it are all written from scratch. When
third-party libraries enter our bar, the music stops, everyone looks round and
reaches for their weapons.

------
michaelbuddy
Based on a couple of your templates, you've really blown me away with the
number of objects this thing can handle on the page at once. I think it's
performance is probably as good or better than a couple other programs I won't
name right now.

------
ananth99
Thank you for the info! Was searching for an online tool draw mockups and
schema diagrams.

------
winter_blue
Does anyone know of a good tool for drawing UML diagrams?

I run Linux on my desktop/laptop; so any Linux app, or browser
(chrome/firefox) app would be good. Not requiring constant connectivity would
be a plus.

~~~
saiki
You could checkout Sketchboard to sketch UML,
[https://sketchboard.me](https://sketchboard.me). Though that requires
constant connectivity due to realtime collaboration. I am author of the tool.

------
frozenport
Feature Request: textural search for shapes

------
Technomaniacz
sumo.fm used to be my go to solution for drawing online. This is simpler!
Sometimes simple works!

------
NemesorZandrak
This is pretty cool. I like t ad use it since July. I would like to say kudos
to author.

------
aboodman
draw.io is by far the best web-based diagramming app IMO. I use it frequently.

------
lessnonymous
This is a great idea, but Lucid Charts is available as a Google App in Chrome
and is MUCH more polished than this.

You can only get 60 elements on a page in the free edition, but after months
of using it I finally had a diagram hit that limit.

